# Bunnies have stopped eating and drinking



## Delighted (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a pen of five young rabbits-- maybe 10 weeks old.  When i went to feed them this morning, I saw their food from yesterday is still there.  Come to think of it, the water hadn't gone down much, either.  This means it is at least 24 hours since they last ate.  But the amount in the feed bin was two days' worth-- not counting today's-- i hadn't put it in yet.  I did a quick search on google and learned that's a bad thing when they go more than 12 hours without eating--that they can die.  (And, of course, take them to the vet--which we can't afford times 5 bunnies)   Not sure what to do right now-- I have Sulmet and tetracyclene on-hand, but neither gives any instructions for rabbit usage.  Heading to the feed store now to see what they suggest, I may not see replies here right away.  But thanks in advance if you can help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2012)

I would start with getting Probios into them and water. Syringe it in if you have to. Is it hot? What are the conditions that they are living in? You may need to bring them inside if they are outside.


----------



## Delighted (Jul 26, 2012)

Is Probios a probiotic?  If I syringe it in, is it just under the skin or into muscle?  Yes, it has been really hot heat index low 100s.  The other rabbits we have are all fine-- different cages-- this pen, I would think was the coolest location-- under trees, all shade-- no sunshine at all, except dappled through the trees.  I just was reading up on another site and it seems the Sulmet would be safest if i need to use it, but it says be careful with any antibiotic because we don't want to mess up their intestinal flora.


Will be back here in a couple minutes-- gonna go get some hay in their cage--they haven't had any in about a week-- we'd run out.


----------



## Delighted (Jul 26, 2012)

Good news-- maybe?  When we threw in the hay, three of them jumped up and started eating.  We threw in some dried grass and some freshly pulled grass, too, so they can choose.  (Our grass is never sprayed)  

Two of them are still lying around listlessly.  If I had another cage I'd separate them out, but can't right now :-(  Definitely won't be allowed to bring them in the house--I know my hubby would not allow that. 

I put a frozen ice bottle in with them and will refresh it when we get back from the store running-errands we have to do--that'll be about 4 hours we're gone.

Will check back here when I get back in hopes there are more ideas as well as I will post a progess report.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 26, 2012)

*You can try giving them some electrolytes~ pedialyte, gatorage, cytomax, etc...*


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind of waterers do you have?  Mostly, when rabbits don't eat it's because they cannot drink, for some reason.  There have been times when the ball type nipples just weren't working properly and the rabbits couldn't get a drink.  

When it's really hot, sometimes they lay off the feed but not the water.  That they did both is unusual.  Can you put a fan on their cages and get them a good cross breeze?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2012)

I mean give by mouth with a syringe. Probios is probiotics. If you are using water bottles, try giving them a bowl of water.


----------

